# CAD Showplace



## BobWarfield (Sep 22, 2008)

With so many wonderful CAD drawings displayed over on the other CAD thread, I thought it would be fun if we had a show and tell thread that is nothing but the CAD drawings you think others would find interesting. So, bring 'em and show us!

Cheers,

BW


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 22, 2008)

I'll start with my "Bob's No. 1" steam engine:












It was drawn in Rhino3D and took me something like 16 hours to do.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Brass_Machine (Sep 22, 2008)

Done in Alibre... was working on some modifications to Elmer's radial engine:






and Elmer's scotty... for practice:






Eric


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice Elmer engines!

It would be cool to do 3D models of all Elmer's work. The guy was a genius with little engines.

Here are a few more from my archives:

An artistic handrail for a home theater. Done as an excercise for my blacksmithing course at community college:






A bench tapper I was playing with. Would be a CNC project:






My split cotter Kurt vise stop:






CAD was extremely handy on that project for locating the intersecting holes on the split cotter relative to one another.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 23, 2008)

Spent 12 hours modelling automotive brake bits. No, they're not going on an auto--They're going on an industrial centrifuge I'm designing.


----------



## steamer (Sep 23, 2008)

Hi All,

Tumbler transmission for the Model Tug we are going to put a "Seadog" engine in.


----------



## steamer (Sep 23, 2008)

Bob,

That split cotter end stop is nice!,,,,Does it fit a 6" Kurt you say?


 : ;D


----------



## steamer (Sep 23, 2008)

Hey Brian,

Dual Piston Caliper....curious, what is that out of ?

Dave


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 23, 2008)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Hey Brian,
> 
> Dual Piston Caliper....curious, what is that out of ?
> 
> Dave


Thats out of a Lincoln Navigator SUV


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 23, 2008)

steamer  said:
			
		

> Bob,
> 
> That split cotter end stop is nice!,,,,Does it fit a 6" Kurt you say?
> 
> ...



Steamer, the vise stop fits a Kurt 6". Here is a picture:






And a link with full details if you want to build one: http://www.cnccookbook.com/MTMillKurtViseStop.htm

Bryan, love the disc brake model. I'm planning to use a disc brake on a 4th axis indexer to lock things down for rigidity when milling. Will be looking for a small caliper though. Probably the cheapest motorcycle caliper I can find.

Here is a current tooling-related project I'm on about lately:






Cheers,

BW


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Sep 23, 2008)

BobWarfield  said:
			
		

> Steamer, the vise stop fits a Kurt 6". Here is a picture:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hate to expose my lack of knowledge for all to see, but what does that thing in the vice do???? Brian--Nevermind--I clicked the link AFTER I posted, and I see what it does.


----------



## steamer (Sep 23, 2008)

Bob,

You read my mind....eh hint.... ;D

Thankyou VERY much.

Brian,  Thanks!  was curious, it looked vaguely VETTE like ;D


Dave


----------



## oldboatguy (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is a vertical single with reverse done in Autodesk Inventor.


----------



## oldboatguy (Sep 26, 2008)

Here is another shot of the vertical single in Inventor.
(still learning how to do this post picture thing.)


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Love the vertical single, oldboatguy!

I looked at doing a Stephenson reversing gear on my No. 1, but never got to it. It looks good on your engine, so I may have to revisit.

Best,

BW


----------



## chuck foster (Sep 26, 2008)

hey bob ............. any chance that there is some dimensions or other drawings for the bench tapper.
i think I'm going to be needing one for my next project : 

as far as all the cad drawings and renderings (would that be the right term) they are magnificent :bow: :bow:

i know nothing about cad but i did try to use one once and that was a royal confusion ??? : 

chuck


----------



## BobWarfield (Sep 26, 2008)

Chuck, I just threw it to together without much thought and without having looked over a tapper very carefully. I haven't pondered what I will do for collets, for example, or whether I like the scale of it for the kind of work I'd do. Also, those swoopy curves on it look great, but I had in mind it would be an CNC project once I get my mill converted. Not sure I'd want that design if I was going to make it manually. I don't really like to give out unproven drawings lest my name be taken in vain at an inopportune moment!

I'd suggest you ought to have a look at some of these Universal Pillar Tool tapper designs. Mcgyver built a nice one that's documented here somewhere and there are a lot of other ones around.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## John S (Sep 26, 2008)

It's nearly worthwhile to buy one of those small drill press you see advertised and stick a handle on the top of the quill.
That way you get a column, movable table spindle running in bearings and a chuck to hold the taps.

Or buy one of these and fit a longer column.

http://www.ares-server.com/Ares/Ares.asp?MerchantID=RET01229&Action=Catalog&Type=Product&ID=82878

.

.


----------



## steamer (Sep 26, 2008)

Hey Oldboatguy,

Nicely rendered!  I like that! 

I havn't rendered much to date as my efforts have been more "I NEED THIS DRAWN SO I CAN BUILD IT" mode.

I have done some nice animations of parts and concepts to show to customers. I lets the "lay person" see what you have in your head. Very powerful tool it is.

Dave


----------



## BAH101 (Oct 7, 2008)

Finally got my Snow Tandem Double-Acting IC engine drawing done. I drew this from plans in the HSM mag. I have to have something to do on these long nights way up north. Home Sunday by the way 

Bryan


----------



## Twinsquirrel (Oct 7, 2008)

oooh that's a mean looking beastie!! Nice work.

Have a safe trip home

David


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 7, 2008)

And this is typical of what I do at my real job!!! This is an industrial centrifuge, about 400 individual parts---72 engineering drawings---3 weeks work.


----------



## BobWarfield (Oct 7, 2008)

Brian Rupnow  said:
			
		

> And this is typical of what I do at my real job!!! This is an industrial centrifuge, about 400 individual parts---72 engineering drawings---3 weeks work.



Careful, you could put somebody's eye out with that thing!

I find CAD to be very restful. Sometimes when it's gotten too late at night and I'm too tired to go down to shop, I go look for something to draw. 

But, it's interesting how hard it is to get information on some very basic things.

For example, I wanted to draw up a D1-4 cam lock for a lathe. I have models of most common tapers and collets, but hadn't played with the D1-4. There are lots of drawings on the web to show the nose and the hole spacing and diameter, but I couldn't find a single thing about the cams or the studs that the cam engages. How long are the studs? Where is the cam recess on the thread? What is the radius of the recess? etc.

Best,

BW


----------



## kustomkb (Oct 7, 2008)

Nice drawings,

Brian,

 could you post one of the snow with a section or translucent, I like that engine too.

Thanks,

Kevin.


----------



## wareagle (Oct 9, 2008)

Well, I jump in here with a rendering of the Nutty Engine. This is based on the one *Kactiguy* shared with us some time back.


----------



## John S (Oct 9, 2008)

Bob,
Got the specs and drawings of the D1-3 studs but not the D1-4 as i don't have anything on D1-4


----------



## BobWarfield (Oct 9, 2008)

John Stevenson  said:
			
		

> Bob,
> Got the specs and drawings of the D1-3 studs but not the D1-4 as i don't have anything on D1-4



John, the awesome power of Google actually found that D1-3 spec on your web site and I snagged it!

Seems like I also saw a D1-2 somewhere else. You spec provided a lot of nice insight into what the guts of the camlock look like.

Thanks!

BW

PS  I have always loved that "nutty" engine. I must build one some day...


----------



## John S (Oct 10, 2008)

Bob,
The camlock pins are over complicated.
There are two cut away radii on the sides and the main radius for the lock and both have different centres making setting out a lot harder.

If you mill two flats on the sides equal to the size of the side radii you only need the one lock radius.

I made a couple of sets like that and they work fine and when fitting you can't tell the difference between these and bought ones.

.


----------



## dan s (Oct 17, 2008)

This is my latest doodle, It's a 21.52 CCGT insert with 15 degrees of back rake. I thought it would be really east to make at first, but it took some doing to get the radiuses right.


----------



## BobWarfield (Oct 17, 2008)

A throttle body electronic fuel injection system for a Ford 351 Cleveland (a built several Clevelands for Panteras and want to put one in a hot rod some day):





















There are a lot of odd shapes involved in this one. In particular, the ports from the throttle body are round, but they have to be rectangular by the time they hit the heads on the motor. That took some head scratching. This drawing was one of the ones I did that caused me to give up on Alibre and stick to Rhino 3D. Not really so much a fault of Alibre's, as Rhino 3D's specialty is flowing curves. It's used to design boat hulls, for example.

Cheers,

BW


----------



## Jones (Oct 23, 2008)

Knocked this up the other day. Not complete yet but it's worth a look.






315cc 4cyl I.C engine
50mm bore, 40mm stroke
Dual Overhead Cam (DOHC)
4 valve per cylinder
Hemi-spherical heads
Dry sump

Here are some cutaways:













I'd love to make this engine someday, but it has a HELL of a lot of parts... although, now that I think about it, none are particularly difficult to machine, and all would fit on the machinery I have... NO! Too many projects already.


...Would go well in a gokart.


----------

